# Scope problem on Gamo Hunter 1250



## salehzahrani (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, could you please answer me because I have problem with Gamo hunter 1250 rifle:
I tried to fix scope on it but every time I shout the scope move back and the sighting change.
Some time it is move back until it come out of the slide "I mean the base of the scope" do you face this problem because many people told me that this is a usual problem in air rifles but I saw many hunters using scopes on same rifle and I don't know how they do it?? ? and what is the solution ?


----------

